# x58 unknown motherboard



## LittleLizard (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello guys,

Do any of have any info regarding this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Intel-X...586756?hash=item1eac4a90c4:g:HjMAAOSwPc9W1FI8

Anything, brand if possible. It seems very suspicious to me that's not printed onto the pcb. And while the socket  looks like it's 1366, there are only 2 memory slots.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 30, 2016)

WINNFOX/OEM
*SPECIFICATIONS*



CPU 1. LGA1366 for  Intel XEON CPU
2. Supports 1333/1066 MHz FSB
Chipset X58 chipset support all socket 1366 CPU
Memory 1. Supports DDR3 1333/1066 memory
2. Dual Channel architecture support up to 8GB by 2 DIMM slots
Graphics  
1 VGA port
Audio 1. Realtek 6 Channel Audio Codec
LAN 1. Realtek 1000/100M LAN Controller
Expansion Slots 1. 1 PCI Express X16 slot
2. 1 PCI-EX1 slot
I/O Connectors 1. 1 audio jacks
2. 4 SATA 3Gb/s connector
3. 1 front panel connector
4. 1 front audio connector
5.  8 USB 2.0 port
6. 1 VGA port
7. 1 RJ-45 port
Form Factor 1.  210 x 170mm


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 30, 2016)

Model ZX-X58 is a WINNFOX X58 V1.10B LGA1366 X58 motherboard by Shenzhen Hongdafeng Electronics Co., Ltd. at Alibaba.com sales.
That seller is buying in bulk, probably; and, then selling on ebay... notice that the boards are located in Hong Kong.
Shenzhen Hongdafeng Electronics Co., Ltd is a Chinese Co., that is an OEM builder/supplier.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2016)

And there was me thinking x58 was tri channel.


----------



## SKBARON (Jun 30, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> And there was me thinking x58 was tri channel.



It would be somewhat difficult to have tri channel with only 2 ram sockets


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 30, 2016)

SKBARON said:


> It would be somewhat difficult to have tri channel with only 2 ram sockets



 GOOD GOD MAN you never heard of Virtual Ram ( in Tri Channel Mode )
you can buy it on Ebay


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2016)

SKBARON said:


> It would be somewhat difficult to have tri channel with only 2 ram sockets


Exactly, fully functioning board therefore NOT


----------



## qurotro (Jul 1, 2016)

You know what, these are just some unknown Chinese made motherboard from some very small motherboard factory, chips are from recycled old x58 boards.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2016)

Is it too much to ask if you get a realistic warranty?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 1, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Is it too much to ask if you get a realistic warranty?


Del Boy Trotters Standard Warrenty Valid for /till OTD&Ooms Warrenty



Spoiler:  Warrenty Terms  OTD&Ooms 



Over the Doorstep & Out Of my sight


----------



## qurotro (Jul 1, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Is it too much to ask if you get a realistic warranty?


Actually you will get a replacement if you send them back your broken one....The point is those motherboards use the cheapest component<capacitors...coils...even the USB sockets are the cheapest one...> to build, they are NOT RELIABLE!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 1, 2016)

qurotro said:


> Actually you will get a replacement if you send them back your broken one....The point is those motherboards use the cheapest component<capacitors...coils...even the USB sockets are the cheapest one...> to build, they are NOT RELIABLE!



The interesting thing to me is that at least in the picture, that's not true.  Those are solid capacitors, ie, more expensive than electrolytics.  They may be cheaper than most solids, but solid capacitors are generally considered ABOVE average.  Chinese solids are common in Corsair PSUs, for example.

There's no promise the rest of the build isn't bottom dollar, of course.


----------



## qurotro (Jul 2, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> WINNFOX/OEM
> *SPECIFICATIONS*
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously it doesn't have a VGA port....


R-T-B said:


> The interesting thing to me is that at least in the picture, that's not true.  Those are solid capacitors, ie, more expensive than electrolytics.  They may be cheaper than most solids, but solid capacitors are generally considered ABOVE average.  Chinese solids are common in Corsair PSUs, for example.
> 
> There's no promise the rest of the build isn't bottom dollar, of course.


I did see some motherboard like this one..Might not have the  capacity as they mark on that caseing...They even made solid-capacitor-looking electrolytic capacitors....
Corsair uses capacitor from known capacitors manufacture while those are from unknown little factory...China can but very good items, the they are better at fooling people with good looking product with bad spec inside...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




By the way if you can see those boards in person you'll know the PCB of them are worst than those common motherboard brands


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2016)

qurotro said:


> By the way if you can see those boards in person you'll know the PCB of them are worst than those common motherboard brands



Hah, that photo is hillarious!  They hid a (I'm guessing fake?) Rubycon (a very reputable japanese cap) inside a shell with a known bad name on it.  They can't even fake things right!

I wonder if inside the fakeo Rubycon, there's a baby CapXon like a russian nesting doll?


----------



## qurotro (Jul 2, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Hah, that photo is hillarious!  They hid a (I'm guessing fake?) Rubycon (a very reputable japanese cap) inside a shell with a known bad name on it.  They can't even fake things right!
> 
> I wonder if inside the fakeo Rubycon, there's a baby CapXon like a russian nesting doll?


They even make Solid caps looking electrolytic capacitors.....I did take some of them apart...that is not my pic, I just quote somewhere


----------



## LittleLizard (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for all tne buzz. Was poking around on ebay and noted that 920 sell for next to nothing so i wondered for a bit.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 7, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Hah, that photo is hillarious!  They hid a (I'm guessing fake?) Rubycon (a very reputable japanese cap) inside a shell with a known bad name on it.  They can't even fake things right!
> 
> I wonder if inside the fakeo Rubycon, there's a baby CapXon like a russian nesting doll?


shell is 6800μF rubycon is 2200μF


----------

